# 3Dconnexion's 3D input device drivers and SDK



## rabfulton (Dec 16, 2011)

Just discovered that 3dconnexion's rather cool input controllers now have preliminary support for freebsd FreeBSD via the open source spacenav driver. Been looking for an excuse to get one of these for years.

The older models can be picked up on eBay cheaply.

http://spacenav.sourceforge.net/
http://www.3dconnexion.com/

Sure some imaginative uses can be thought up for these!

ps: Could an admin please move this to the peripheral hardware forum section, sorry.


----------



## tingo (Dec 17, 2011)

The older models I see on eBay are serial connection only. Are these supported too?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2011)

FAQ #12 seems to say that serial versions are supported:


> 12. I've got an old serial magellan space mouse and it doesn't work.
> 
> The old serial magellan space mice use a different protocol from the serial spaceballs which are currently supported. This patch adds the necessary functionality to spacenavd, to handle those devices. In the future it will be integrated in the spacenavd source code.


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2011)

It does that. I was looking for confirmation from someone who tried it.


----------



## rabfulton (Dec 24, 2011)

Just received a serial spaceball 4000flx. Working fine.


----------

